# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  آزمون آنلاین

## lilashad

سلام من می خوام یه آزمون آنلاین درست کنم پایگاه ندارم فقط می خوام کاربر یه سری سوال را جواب بده در یه تایم مشخص بعد امتیازش را حساب کنه ونمایش بده اگه در زمان تعیین شده بود که هیچ اگه نه خطا بده اما تاجای که جواب داده امتیازش را حساب کنه چه جوری شروع کنم فرم وسوال هام را طراحی کردم اسکریپت هام جواب نمی ده یکی بهم ایده بده سپاس

----------


## Reza1607

سوال ها و جواب ها رو داخل يه آرايه بريز
براي دادن امتيازم جواب كاربر رو با خونه هاي آرايه جك كن

----------


## lilashad

سلام دوست عزیز نمی دانم با جی کوئری چگونه آرایه بسازم دستی تونستم امتیاز بدم

----------


## tux-world

<html> 
<script>  var arr = new Array(5);   
arr[0]="Sandeep";   
arr[1]="Suman";   
arr[2]="Saurabh";   
arr[3]="Vinod";   
arr[4]="Amar";   
arr[2]="sssss"; 
</script> 
<body> 
</body> 
</html>

----------


## lilashad

سلام نشد جوابهام را گذاشتم در یک آرایه وهر خونه آرایه را گرفتم اما در محاسبه امتیاز خطا داره وقتی تایم مورد نظرم تمام شد فرم حذف می شه بدون محاسبه امتیاز

----------


## tux-world

کدی که نوشتید رو بذارید ببینیم

----------


## lilashad

ممنون تونستم مشکل را حل کنم اگه کسی می خواد کدش را بذارم

----------


## tux-world

بلی بذارید استفاده کنیم

----------


## lilashad

onLineExam.rarسلام کد من ساده است بدون دیتا بیس امیدوارم به درد بخوره

----------


## tux-world

من نگاه کردم جالب بود اگه ادامه بدید عالی میشه ;)

----------

